# Can't we just have a little quality for lower priced items?



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2016)

Last year I bought a floor lamp for our spare bedroom. I needed it for my computer and for reading should anyone care to spend the night. I didn't want to pay an arm and a leg. I found one in Home Depot for $39.00.It seemed to fit the bill. The shades were plastic, and pushed in,but I wasn't being picky. A few months ago, the shade cracked from the heat of the bulb, I might add, I did not exceed the wattage of the bulb recommended. Then the shade fell out altogether. Last night I bit the bullet and bought another one. This one $59.00. Shades are glass,that's good. Heavier than the other,another plus. The hubby put it together. As we stood looking at it the goose neck on the small reading lamp started to slowly wilt. Nothing would hold it up. The other lamp had a little ball and socket joint that worked just fine. It seems they splurged on the glass shades and scrimped on the neck. Years ago you got what you paid for, now you don't even get that. I suppose I'll keep the darn thing and should it completely expire, my son,who is so good at fixing these things, can attach a better neck. I really dread things breaking these days, replacing them is a real pain let alone the cost. We have a nice home and we have it because we scrimped and saved and kept up with all repairs, inside and out. I would,at this time in my life be able to go out and buy a lamp that works and not have to pay a fortune for it.  I rarely go on a rant, but this really got under my skin.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2016)

Your experience is one of the big reasons I buy most things in charity run thrift shops where the $39.00 and $59.00 lamps sell for five or six bucks.  It does take some looking but as Benjamin Franklin said _“He that can have patience can have what he will.”

_Good luck!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2016)

You would think! And it's not like you're exactly paying peanuts, either.  

It's true, if you're lucky you can fine something well made at a thrift store, but that's not something you can always count on. When you need light, let there be light!

I know it's such a cramp to bring it back, but if son can't fix the "loosey-goosey", maybe you'll have to. Darn it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree Ruth, we used to accept that you get what you pay for, so if you bought something cheap and it crapped out on you, you accepted your fate.  But these days you can spend more money for a supposedly higher quality product and still have it fail you.  They sure don't make things like they used to!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

That's one reason I like shopping on Amazon, because of the reviews. A lot of people will go back and change their review if something breaks before it's time. I know that I do. I always read reviews, even if I buy something in a regular store.


----------

